# Hoots Man,thers Joos Looos Abooot this Hoooos



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

:twisted: :twisted: jock the noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ShinyFiat said:


> :twisted: :twisted: jock the noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Confused


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Confused


Dot Com

Gerald


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Johnnie Walker's at the helm 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

:? :? :? :? :?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Joke?

This certainly not funny.

Must be Trivia then.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Joke?
> 
> This certainly not funny.
> 
> Must be Trivia then.


More likely Bushmills! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------

